# Schlauchboot



## Hochseeangler93 (10. Mai 2016)

Hallo an alle.
Ich hätte mal ein paar Fragen zum Thema Schlauchboot,da ich mir eins für die Ostsee zulegen möchte.
1.Was meint ihr,wie groß muss ein Schlauchi für die Ostsee mindestens sein?
2.Da ich auch alleine raus fahren möchte,muss ich das Schlauchi alleine handeln können.Wie groß und wie schwer darf es dafür höchstens sein?
3.Hat jemand vielleicht ne Idee wo ich nen günstigen Außenboardmotor(4-5PS) herkriege? Der Außenboarder sollte zwecks Kohle am besten gebraucht sein

Würde mich über jede Antwort freuen.

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## Roter Piranha (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Fahre mit meinem schlauchboot auch öfter zur Ostsee,  damals hatte ich ein 3,8 m mit 15 ps , reicht alleine aus. Da wir aber immer zu zweit sind, und auch etwas Platz noch haben wollen,  und nicht bei jedem Schritt im Boot irgendwo drauf zu treten, hab ich mir ein 4.7 schlauchboot geholt mit mittlerweile 40 ps.
Motoren bekommst bei ebay Kleinanzeige doch wie Sand am Meer.


----------



## Fidde (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Gebrauchte Motoren sind immer so eine Sache. Alle haben nur gaaanz wenig Betriebsstunden (solange der Motor keinen Stundenzähler hat) und haben noch nie Salzwasser gesehen. 
Die Frage zum Boot ist so einfach nicht zu beantworten. Was willst Du damit anstellen und wie stark hängst du noch am Leben. Gehst du auf´s Wasser, so begibst du dich automatisch in Gefahr, das Risiko sinkt aber überproportional zur Bootsgröße.


----------



## Hochseeangler93 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Natürlich hänge ich an meinem LebenReicht ein 3,30m und 45 Kilo schweres Schlauchi für die Ostsee  aus und kann ich das alleine handeln?Sprich kann ich es am Strand alleine aufbauen und bekomme ich es einigermaßen gut ins Wasser?


----------



## Stefan111x (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Hallöchen,

anbei die versprochenen Bilder.
Verkaufe es mit dem gesamten Zubehör.

 Hier der Link: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313020

 kann die Bilder nicht noch einmal einstellen ... :-/


----------



## Fidde (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

330 reicht natürlich nicht immer, ist aber mit Heckrädern gut zu handeln.
Beim Boot kannst auch was gebrauchtes nehmen, da der Zustand meistens zu erkennen ist. Hypalonschläuche sind hier das non + ultra. Die 330 allein sagen auch nicht so viel aus, da es wirklich riesige Unterschiede bzgl. der fahreigenschaften gibt. Bombard und Pischel verbauen bei einigen zerlegbaren Booten z.B. einen Holzkiel.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



Hochseeangler93 schrieb:


> Reicht ein 3,30m und 45 Kilo schweres Schlauchi für die Ostsee  aus und kann ich das alleine handeln?


Du solltest auch auf die CE-Seetauglichkeitsstufe/Kategorie achten: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/CE-Seetauglichkeitseinstufung


----------



## steve71 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Hallo Philipp, 

ich fahre seit langer Zeit ein 3,60m Schlauchboot mit 5 PS 4Takt Aussenborder und benutze es auf der Ostsee und der Elbe.

Das läßt sich allein alles zusammen gut handhaben. Schlauchboot leer 66 kg Aussenborder 27 kg. Ein 6 Ps Viertakter wiegt das gleiche.

Allein fahre ich damit 11 - 12 Knoten Marschfahrt.

Ich verfolge vor jedem Angeltag auf der Ostsee sehr aufmerksam die Windvorhersage im Internet und trage immer eine Automatikweste auf See.

Bisher gab es in 15 Jahren keine brenzlige Situation und ich hatte nie Bedenken um meine Sicherheit. Und die steht bei mir an erster Stelle!

Gruß Steve


----------



## volkerm (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Ich würde nichts unter 4 Meter ins Auge fassen. Und eher 15 PS.


----------



## fischbär (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Da Du 15 PS ohne Führerschein fahren darfst, nimm 15 PS. Wenn es brenzlig wird, willst Du nicht mit 15 km/h Richtung Ufer zuckeln.
Ich habe ein 320er Boot auf der Elbe, und würde für höhere Wellen auf jeden Fall zu min. 3,6m raten!
Habe eines von Bengar, das ist ok. Fährt mit 15 PS und einer Person ca. 42 km/h. Ab 35 km/h leiden die Fahreigenschaften.
Vergiss auf jeden Fall nicht eine Pinnenverlängerung anzuschaffen. Das macht einen riesigen Unterschied zwecks Gleitverhalten.


----------



## WalKo (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Alleine Handhaben kann man nicht so Pauschal sagen. 
Kommt auch darauf wie stark man ist. 
Ich habe ein 4,6m Schlauchbbot alleine null Chance. 
Auch ein 4,2  denke keine Chance. 
Motor  20PS 4-Takt Honda (15 PS ist Baugleich) schaffe ich gerade so mit sehr viel Mühe alleine dran.  
Bei dem ich den Motor abgekauft habe, der hat sogar einen 30PS Evinrude E-tec alleine handhaben können, obwohl der  mit ca. 80kg  nochmal ca. 25-30kg mehr wiegt.  das werden die allerwenigsten können. 

Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## Hochseeangler93 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Habe jetzt dieses Schlauchboot ins Auge gefasst : 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Schlauchboot...id=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&mehot=pp&sd=111987808534

Was halt ihr davon? Ich denke mal das müsste man alleine am Strand aufbauen und zu Wasser lassen können. Könnte noch noch einen gebrauchten 10 PS Mercury dazu bekommen. Damit bin ich hoffentlich für die Ostsee gut gerüstet:q


----------



## fischbär (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Das ist relativ kurz und wirklich die günstigste Lösung. Der Sinn von Aluböden hat sich mir nie erschlossen.
Das kannst Du aber sicher allein aufbauen. Evtl. sinnvoll ist eine billige Sackkarre dazu, je nach Lagerung und Transport. Kauf Dir auch ein paar Slipräder, die sind wirklich absolut notwendig, wenn Du das allein rumwuchten willst.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



fischbär schrieb:


> Der Sinn von Aluböden hat sich mir nie erschlossen.



Nicht dein Ernst, oder?


----------



## fischbär (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Doch. Luft ist weicher und wärmer am den Füßen, Holz billiger und nicht so heiß im Sommer. Zudem gibt es kaum etwas lauteres als Aluböden. Klar, die haben auch Vorteile, Gewicht, Volumen etc. Nur habe ich da jetzt nie den Eindruck bekommen, dass sie jetzt zwangsläufig super geil sind. Aber nur meine Meinung. Und Experte bin ich auch nicht.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



fischbär schrieb:


> Doch. Luft ist weicher und wärmer am den Füßen, Holz billiger und nicht so heiß im Sommer.


Luft? Weicher Boden, ja ne, ist klar. Wir reden von nem Schlauchboot und nicht von einem Badeboot.
Und ein anständiger Holzboden ist nicht unbedingt günstiger. Auf Alu verlegt man Teppich, dann ist Ruhe. Und nen verroteten Aluboden hab ich noch nicht oft gesehen, bei Holz leider schon.


----------



## fischbär (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Ich frage mich ob unsere persönlichen Meinungen zu Aluböden hier relevant sind...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



Hochseeangler93 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt dieses Schlauchboot ins Auge gefasst :
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Schlauchboot-Aluboden-PVC-Ruderboot-Paddelboot-Gummiboot-Angelboot-Sportboot/131774517739?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D36849%26meid%3Dff103f66576349e192a86bfbaf4%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D6%26mehot%3Dpp%26sd%3D111987808534
> 
> Was halt ihr davon? Ich denke mal das müsste man alleine am Strand aufbauen und zu Wasser lassen können. Könnte noch noch einen gebrauchten 10 PS Mercury dazu bekommen. Damit bin ich hoffentlich für die Ostsee gut gerüstet:q


Ich bin jetzt nicht der erfahrenste. Aber ich würde schon auf dein Boot mit mindestens der Seetauglichkeitseinstufung: Kategorie  C zurückgreifen wollen.
Darauf habe ich im letzten Jahr geachtet, als ich mir ein Schlauchboot gekauft habe.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



fischbär schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ob unsere persönlichen Meinungen zu Aluböden hier relevant sind...



Na dann versteh ich nicht den Sinn weshalb du den Sinn von Aluböden in Frage stellst. Hilft dem TE nicht weiter und bringt ihn eher in die falsche Richtung. Nachher kauft er sich ein Badeboot mit Luftboden (weil er so schön weich und warm ist) und wundert sich das er das Ding für nix gescheit einsetzen kann.


----------



## fischbär (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Ach, nur Aluböden sind gescheit einsetzbar? Interessant. Dass er kein Badeboot kauft, ist doch wohl klar. Aber wenn er zu einem 320 er Holzboden oder Hochdruckboden greift, ist das genauso ok wie Alu. Was ist denn so toll an Alu?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Hochdruckboden würde ich als Angler sein lassen. 
Holzboden geht wenn er gescheit ausgeführt ist, sonst hast du mehr Verwindung als bei Aluboden. Aluboden ist leichter, verwindungssteifer, haltbarer und braucht kaum Pflege. Also genug Gründe.


----------

